# Vertex/Taiwan dividing head & chuck



## petertha (Dec 12, 2012)

Someone gave me insight into dividing heads some time ago, but I cant find the post anymore. 

Looks like this particular one from KBC comes with a casting plate. I'm guessing you can machine / drill holes in the casting plate to mount a plainback chuck & then the assembly screws on the dividing head ready for use? I'm also wondering, if a guy had to buy a smaller chuck anyway, could a screwback style be selected & to mount directly on the DH itself? I'll have to figure out the threads, but just wondering if this is possible or a good idea to begin with.

It doesnt look like screw back chucks are all that common, so maybe the better plans is buy a few adapter plates. It would be a pretty versatile tool if you could put on a 3-jaw or 4-jaw or 5C collet chuck etc. Any feedback in this regard?


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2012)

I have what appears to be the same dividing head and I got it secondhand with a 3 jaw chuck already mounted to it. All that really tells you is it can be done though. I'll have a look at the mounting method next time I'm in the shed and let you know.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 13, 2012)

The answer -as far as I am concerned- points my purchase on one some years back.
I recall that there were two choices at the time. One was for a backplate to come with it so that a chuck to choice could be fitted. The other ws that it came ith a 4" self centreing chuck. My Vertex had a Myford lathe type spindle which takes a No2 MT series of drill chucks and collets and obviously the 'inch and an eighth x12TPI' spindle nose and Myford register.

I chose the back plate version because I had a Myford lathe and 3 independent chucks as well as faceplates, an independent chuck and two sets of collets- one Myford imperial and the other 'Chinese' metrics.

It all meant that I could swop between the miller and the lathe but I did a crafty trick because it would all go on my old Clarkson tool and cutter grinder to ends of milling cutters and with chucks, some surface grinding from 2nd and 3rd operations.

Your requirements might differ but that is my logic on the tool.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is a 4" 3-Jaw chuck and I can't see anything holding it in place, so I assume it's a screw-on. This is a pity because I would like to be able to transfer chucks (with material) from the lathe to the mill and back again as necessary.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 13, 2012)

Knock/spin  the chuck off- and see. Somebody put it there- so it can go back again.


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks good I have a Enco for over 30 years works great. 

Dave


----------



## petertha (Dec 13, 2012)

Some links Ive found. Unfortunately the mounting plate info seems to be rather well hidden.

This person reviews an Enco dividing head which looks quite similar to (if not re-branded) Vertex. Unfortunately, he didnt really talk about mounting accessories much. But he did unscrew a collar from the threads which I was wondering about because on some pics I saw threads, on others not. I now suspect it was just the collar mounted on in those cases.
[ame]http://youtu.be/s54C1VAdedI[/ame]


Found this link containing a PDF parts manual. Not sure how current it is.
https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/D001

This appears to be the the 'factory' website, practically useless.
http://www.vertex-tw.com.tw/products/products_list.php?language=_eng&cid=13


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 13, 2012)

This is a good one out of the box. 

Dave



petertha said:


> Some links Ive found. Unfortunately the mounting plate info seems to be rather well hidden.
> 
> This person reviews an Enco dividing head which looks quite similar to (if not re-branded) Vertex. Unfortunately, he didnt really talk about mounting accessories much. But he did unscrew a collar from the threads which I was wondering about because on some pics I saw threads, on others not. I now suspect it was just the collar mounted on in those cases.
> http://youtu.be/s54C1VAdedI
> ...


----------

